# Plastic Stain



## WatersDeep (Mar 26, 2004)

I got a MK2 speedo from a junkyard. The only one with the mileage I needed. The front plastic peice has a stain on it. My wife thinks its cat spray. I tried windex and bug&tar remover. No dice. Any Idea on how to get it off. I don't want to skretch the plastic.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Plastic Stain (WatersDeep)*

Try using Mother's metal polish, or Novex plastic polish. 
Al


----------



## WatersDeep (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Plastic Stain (Al Canuck)*

Thanks for the tips. Man I love your site! If I lived up there I would have you restore my car forsure!!


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Plastic Stain (WatersDeep)*

Thanx. I appreciate the kind words.
Al


----------

